# Gravel cleaning a 1.5 gallon??!



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello,
I recently got a 1.5 gallon tank for my new betta. I have a small filter and a heater in it and a small amount of gravel on the bottom. How in the world do I clean the gravel in such a SMALL tank? From what I've read, even the mini gravel cleaners suck the water out too fast. Being only a 1.5 gallon it wouldn't take long for all the water to come out. Any recommendations on a good gravel cleaner for a small tank? 
I have this tank (Water Wonders 1.5 gallon kit). Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-29137-W...FMYS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326389593&sr=8-1


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

I have found that in the smaller tanks that the stir and dip method works better to clean the substrate or a turkey baster to target clean...

To make the stir and dip method-the Betta can stay in the tank.
Unplug both the heater and filter
Give the substrate a stir with either a chopstick, wooden spoon or the like-to bring the debris/mulm up into the water column
Using a small plastic cup dip half the water out
Re-fill with like temp dechlorinated water
Once the filter is back on the water should clear within an hour-if not-you either missed a water change at one point or overfeeding
Plug the heater back in and monitor the temp

For 1.5gal filtered tanks-water changes of 50% twice weekly...1-50% water only and 1-50% to include the substrate to maintain water quality-if you have live rooted plants-try not to disrupt the roots

Filter media needs a swish/rinse in the bucket of old tank water with a water change a couple of times a month to maintain water flow...

Love to see pics....


----------



## OMB (Nov 6, 2011)

I actually use my mini siphon for the same tank you have and it works fine even with my betta in it, as well as a good amount of gravel, a cave, a plastic plant, a mini heater and the mini filter it came with. It does suck the water fast but not so fast that you can't control it. If you've never used a siphon before, just practice first in a bucket. I got mine from Petsmart. 
Of course the other methods that OFL mentioned work well too. 

(Can't wait to upgrade soon! Less water changes and cleanings!)


----------



## khatlady (Jan 12, 2012)

OMB, Could you tell me the exact name and model of the mini siphon you are using? Also Oldfishlady thank you for your ideas!


----------



## OMB (Nov 6, 2011)

My mistake - it's not a "mini", it's the small siphon I believe. Sorry I lost the packaging - but I'm 99% sure it's this one. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11123493
Top Fin Aquarium Gravel Vacuum


----------

